# اريد التدريب علي مكينات cnc router



## golf speed (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اولا كل عام وانتم طيبين بمناسبة شهر الصوم الكريم
ثانيا انا هشتري مكينه cnc router حفر علي الخشب وعايز اخد كورسات تدريبية علي المكينات دي لان مفيش حد في محافظتي بيدي الدورات بشكل كويس 
مع العلم انا من مصر من محافظه دمياط
فياريت حد يدلني علي مكان اتدرب فية علي المكينات دي في مصر بشرط انه يعلمني ازاي استفيد من المكينات دي كويس واطلع منها شغل ذو جودة عالية
وكمان اية افضل انواع المكن دا لان المكنه اللي انا هشتريها تبريد مياة ومواتير ياباني وعندي الموقع بتاع الشركة اللي انا هشتري منها موجود لكن قوانين المنتدي تمنع اني اكتبة 
ارجو سرعه الرد وشكرا مقدما​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز انا راجع مصر في يوم 20 رمضان إن شاء الله إذا حبيت ادربك على كل كبيره وصغيره واعلمك على الماكينه بتاعتك نفسها انا جاهز اتصل بيا ونتفق على كل شيء بإذن الله


----------



## golf speed (26 يوليو 2012)

توصل بالسلامه 
لكن حضرتك منين واية مجال عملك هل انتا مستورد ولا عندك مكينه بتاعتك وازاي نتواصل مع بعض ياريت يكون في رقم تليفون​


----------



## golf speed (3 أغسطس 2012)

*
ارجو التفاعل*​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

من فضلك ادخل ملفي تجد ايميلي


----------



## zazmad04 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

